# What do people even do at furry conventions, anyway?



## FanaticRat (May 15, 2007)

I know I probably won't be going to any soon, given the lack of transportation funds, my being a minor, and how awkward it would be to explain to my parents ("Hey, Dad, can I go to a huge out-of-state gathering for people who are obsessed with anthropomorphic animals?"), but I was just wondering what people actually do there, because I plan on going to at least one in my lifetime. Do people set up stands to show off their art and writing and such? I mean, what are some common things that go on there?


----------



## shy (May 15, 2007)

I did a lot of partying. Mostly, the illegal kind. Also: Mad Loot.


----------



## net-cat (May 15, 2007)

Oh, where to begin...

Certainly the art exhibitions (Dealer Room, Artist Alley, Art Show, Art Auction) are among the highlights. There's gaming, comedy shows, fursuit performances and activities. There's many, many small panels on a variety of topics. (Art, writing, gaming, technology and more.) There are dances in the evening. People hold parties in their rooms. And you don't look out of place if you're wearing ears and a tail.

Anthrocon's official stance on room parties is, "Whatever happens in your room is your business. But if we hear about something illegal, we're obligated to notify the appropriate authorities." I'd imagine other cons have a similar policy.

For me, it's about getting to hang out with people I don't get to see much and getting the opportunity to meet new people.


----------



## Bloodangel (May 15, 2007)

I wanna go to one, mainly just to meet other furs in rl. (I only know two.)


----------



## Xipoid (May 15, 2007)

People socialize which includes, but is not limited to:

Hanging out
Meeting new people
Making new friends
Going out
Seeing the events
Having a night on the town
Enjoying the art
Playing games
Having parties
Getting drunk (responsibly)
Dancing
Buying furry paraphernalia 
Creating art
Going Fursuiting
Having lewd parties


----------



## balorkin (May 16, 2007)

hey that's cool. I am very looking forward to visit a con, soon. =3 But unfortunately I can't attend any outside Germany, because I have no money to pay flight and stay. ^^; 
But I am happy that someone informed me about the general habits on fur-cons.
I will attach myself to someone over here and go next time I see advertising for a Con near my place.


----------



## Arsonos (May 21, 2007)

Id have to say the art, the fursuits, seeing certian people "in their element" and the hugs from random people are the highlights.


----------



## seth_foxen (Feb 27, 2009)

I would much like to go to a con, I live in Ohio, and I know there is a Columbus con, and the cool thing is, its on the day of my birthday! The 15th! :3
Only problem is, I live about 2 hours from Columbus, and staying in a hotel for a few days could get kinda expensive. I'm also a minor, and would much rather skip 'the talk' with my parents, but I know thats not an option. (bummer) If I could get a ride, and maybe bum some money off of my friends, I MIGHT be able to attend one, but I'm not sure (I have literally $20 I can spend, and with no job, thats a lot to me) *sigh* If only I had a car, and some money...


----------

